# Unable to log out



## Sweetest_Honey (Dec 30, 2005)

Whenever I try, I get this:
Error Page : 404  



Your IP address is :  ************  
Your browser is :  Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; CMS Music Store2 v1.00.09 (Music Store,1033); .NET CLR 1.1.4322)  
You came here from :  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20 
You have requested :  /login.phpdo=logout&logouthash=c8d80d801fffa0b58dff624bed6e6441  

You have requested a resource that does not exist. The above information has been logged.  
If you have reached this page trying to access the Long Hair Care Discussion Forum, please have a look at the Maintenance Page.  

What's that about??


----------



## matuncks (Dec 30, 2005)

I get the same message when I click on "New Posts"


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't log out either...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I can't stay logged in, everytime I try to look at another page it logs me out,  . I don't know what went on the yesterday but somethings are not like they use to be.


----------



## beverly (Dec 30, 2005)

I will look into it- thanks!


----------



## devin (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah the same thing is happening to me too when i try to look at new posts i get that same error message. when i try to do an advanced search it just logs me out.


----------



## sassy mamma (Jan 7, 2006)

Has anyone been looking into this? I haven't been able to log out for about 2 weeks.


----------



## sillygurl18 (Jan 10, 2006)

I pmed vev before I looked in here to see this post. Sorry vev. I'm at school and I can't log out.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. I don't like staying logged in on my work computer.


----------

